# I Had To Aquisition A Cabinet



## zanes_antiques (Mar 26, 2007)

Well, here's my newest and most current bottle display at home. I had all my druggist on shelf I had made and they outgrew it. I also added some of my other better displayable bottles.


----------



## epgorge (Mar 26, 2007)

Nice collection and nice set-up. Zane those are the biggest marbles I have ever seen. Imagine the size of the hole you had to play in. Also How many regular marbles could you get for one of those in a game? Nice finds!!

 Joel


----------



## capsoda (Mar 26, 2007)

Really great lookin stuff Zane.  It is funny how one day the bottles all have a plase and the next they have out grown the shelves.
 [sm=lol.gif]


----------



## zanes_antiques (Mar 26, 2007)

Yeah it won't be long until they're off to college.


----------

